

Steal This Idea: Lock Screen Emergency Contact - ajkessler
http://www.ajkesslerblog.com/steal-this-idea-lock-screen-emergency-contact/

======
ldayley
This is a good idea. Currently, I use an image I've created as my lock screen
wallpaper that has an emergency contact phone number and email in case
something is wrong or I've lost my phone. The idea proposed would render that
unnecessary.

